# Outlook Screen fonts too small



## alchemyK9

First, I want to thank you guys for this forum. After hours & hours at Microsofts support site & Googling this problem, Id come up with zilch. (Everything I turned up was about printed text or Outlook Express.) Then I remembered hearing about this site & took one last shot at it. Gosh darn if terry1930 didnt have the answer for a big part of the problem at http://forums.techguy.org/business-applications/464157-fonts-too-large.html. Thanks very much.

My problem is also text size on the monitor for Outlook 2003. I just got an Apple 30 for use in graphics work, but am now going blind trying to use Outlook. The above solved the problem for font size in views of folders, like Inbox.

But what about actual messages when you open them? The View>Text Size menu works only for a few of the messages Ive tried. They were HTML format, but other HTML format messages didnt respond to selecting Lager or Largest. And I have not yet found a Plain Text format message that responds. (OK, now I found how to set JUST plain text default reading font in Tools>Options>Mail Format>Fonts, but it doesnt cover reading fonts for html.)

Even if that command could be made to work, is there a way to change the default Text Size from Medium so I dont have to change it every time I open a message?

Or is there an even better way to increase font size in open messages?

(The following is a rant to make me feel better, but which you can ignore. Ive spent way too long trying to transfer my Outlook data from my old computer to my new one. If there is one clear explanation anywhere on the web, Ive not found it. But I finally got there by just trying stuff. Now all I wanted to be able to do is see all the text in this bloody software. I thought the strong point of Windows & Office was *integration*. Yet I have had to go to four different places so far to change parts of the text displayed in Outlook. First was the display property appearance tab for just menus text. Second, I had to go to Tools>Options>Other>Advanced Options to change the font size of just the Date Navigator. Third, buried where almost no one would find it & no where near the Tools>Options menu, is the place identified in the above-referenced thread to change the font size in Views of folders. Fourth, I had to go to Tools>Options>Mail Format>Fonts for just reading plain text messages. Hopefully there is going to be a fifth place I can go and change the default text size for reading messages. But at this point I feel like Frodo in the swamps below Mt. Doom. Bloody hell and a pox on you, Bill Gates! When someone needs to change the font in a program because they cant read it, they should be able to find easily one place to do it under that menu you call Options! Maybe its good you can change different parts of the program independently, but put them all in the same place YOU MORON. There. I feel better.)


----------



## Miz

Note that if you use fonts other people users do not have, your e-mails may not look the same on other machines.

1. Click "Tools", selecting "Options".

2. When the "Options" multi-tabbed dialog box appears, click the "Mail Format" tab.

3. Click the "Fonts" button.

4. From here, click the "Choose Font" button next to what you want to change the default font for - composing messages, replying to messages, and/or composing and reading plain-text messages.

5. When the appropriate "Font" dialog box opens, change your font name, size, style, effects, color, and/or script as desired.

6. When done, press "OK" on each dialog box to close.


----------



## alchemyK9

Thank you, Miz, for the suggestion. (And sorry for being away. Was out of commission because of a sync problem with the Apple display & my vendor tech support just came up with a work around today).

Unfortunately, I already found that solution and it only helps with plain text messages. Is there a way to change HTML format message? The equivalent dialog under Mail Format for HTML appears to only change the font you send, not the size of the font in recieved HTML messages.

Maybe the *only* solution is to go under Tools>Options>Preferences>E-Mail Options and select the "Read all standard mail in plain text" check box?


----------



## Tigerlady

LOL... I may be a bit too late since I've just run across this post, but... I am wondering if the fix I found for a similar problem might be affecting you also? Maybe not, but if you haven't found a fix, this *might* help:

Try the settings in Internet Explorer Properties... on the 'Security' Tab under 'Internet' (Zone)... in the Custom level, it needs to be put on 'Anonymous Logon' under 'User Authentication'... instead of 'Automatic logon only in Intranet zone'.

It was having quite an effect on several things, but the font problem was the worst!

Not sure if this would apply to an Apple, I am not familiar with them.


----------

